# Nano fish that don't jump



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

I am looking for some nano fish that don't jump to put in my new 7.5 rimless bowfront. I don't really want to do dwarf cories... I was thinking rainbows (maybe threadfins) or rasboras... something colorful that will look nice in a small school. Any suggestions?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

MissMTS said:


> I am looking for some nano fish that don't jump to put in my new 7.5 rimless bowfront. I don't really want to do dwarf cories... I was thinking rainbows (maybe threadfins) or rasboras... something colorful that will look nice in a small school. Any suggestions?


you mean small fish? Threadfin's are a bit to large in my opinion to be considered nano (they get to be around 2" length) 

They are a good choice, very fun to watch too.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think some dwarf rasporas would be a good choice.

Just about any fish will jump if startled or chased, though.


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

If you do have a problem with jumping, you can always make a quick clear top out of acrylic or polycarbonate. I would go with polycarb, since you can get it for a reasonable price in thicknesses as thin as 1/32".

You could also concider putting the tanks in areas where traffic won't abruptly come near the tank. placing the tank right next to a doorway can do this. However, if you say place the tank at the other side of the room from the door, the fish will see the motion before it is a foot or two away from them, and be much less likely to be skittish and jump as a result.


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas everyone


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

stay away from microraspora kubotai,

i had 14 of them and lost them all in 2weeks from jumping and they were the only fish in the tank


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Just curious divy, did you ever see the fish jump?

I am just wondering whether it was the presence of people that caused the fish to jump, or something else.

For some reason, I've never had a problem with fish jumping at all. Which is odd, concidering the fact that I kept hatchetfish in an open tank.

Maybe I'm just lucky *knocks on wood*


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

I've had a betta fish jump when I was out of town... no idea what caused that... and there was a lid on the tank with just a small gap in the back for the filter. I realize that fish can jump at any time, I just was wondering if there are any fish I should watch out for that are notorious jumpers


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Hatchetfish are very well known to jump.

In the wild, they jump put of the water in order to avoid predators. They really can jump quite high.

I saw a video once of them jumping in nature to avoid some sort of cichlid, souldn't tell what species. Very cool stuff though.


----------



## divy (Mar 21, 2008)

Armonious, yeah i always saw them jump, they jumped only sometimes when i was around the tank but they mostly jumped when the lights went off
i managed to save every one at least 3 times lol but they jumped too after a hour or so when the lights were off

I tried moon lights because i thought they were jumping because that tank went from bright to pitch black too quick but that didnt help

MissMTS, bettas are known jumpers, feamles jump quite abit and so do pk
i breed and kept HM, they didnt jump i think because of there large tails


----------

